# 131 Hole



## Play'N Hooky Too

After my abject failure to score any tuna during my recent trip to Venice,:looser I have been looking a little closer to home. I was wondering if the area around the 131 Hole or the Elbow commonly has conditions that might yield tuna? I hear about the Spur alot but it is at the edge of my range without carrying supplemetal fuel onboard. Just curious. I noticed that the Roffs report that I got for last Friday indicated that the 131 Hole/ Elbow area was in blue water.

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Xanadu

Its been years since I caught a YFT any closer to Pcola than the Spur and even then they were incidental. If you want Tuna, go to the rigs.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice

Good place for wahoo and some blackfin at times but the YFT dont typically come in that close...i think it would be a waste of completely good fuel for you...i typically fish the elbow,131 hole,spur,nipple,and squiggles all summer and fall for the past 15 yrs and have never caught a YFT at the elbow or 131 hole


----------



## Evensplit

Have caugh a couple of smaller (80lb) YFT at the 131, but not enough to target them specifically there. They make a nice surprise while wahoo fishing though.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Thanks gentlemen. Just wishful thinking on my part I guess. Looks like until I get my project boat finished I'll have to stick to fishing the public wrecks and near shore rigs.:letsdrink Hell, life could be worse.:usaflag


----------



## Downtime2

You'll stumble across one occasionally. This one and several more came from the Spur.


----------



## curtpcol

Downtime is right it is hit or miss at the 131 & Elbow but I think Gem Dandy caught a large Yellow Fin ateither the Elbow or 131 holeand wonfirst place tuna in the Pensacola BigGame Tourney many years ago. In fact he was in a 22' foot center consoleI believeI know it was a small boat competing against the big boys.I was there when he brought it to the dock .


----------



## specslayer

newbie to offshore/blue water fishing but where can i get the gps #s for 131, spur, nipple etc?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

*131 Hole* 29 48.360N 87 05.936W

*Nipple*29 58.500N 86 56.500W North End

29 45.000N 87 08.000W South End

*Elbow* 29 39.500N 87 17.500W North End

29 30.500N 87 24.000WSouth End

You might want to purchase a Hot Spot Chart. It shows all these locations and just about all of the areas that you hear people talking about.


----------



## Bryan Bennett

The area known as the "Dumping Grounds" is fairly reliable on up into the summer for school yellowfins (50-80 lbs.) and occasionally you'll hook a big boy. Unfortunately it does take some hunting but usually you'll see a frigate bird or something that will give them away. Whatever you do don't fish near the Royal Red boat if you see him out there...you won't catch nuttin'.oke


----------



## Xanadu

> *Bryan Bennett (3/19/2009)*The area known as the "Dumping Grounds" is fairly reliable on up into the summer for school yellowfins (50-80 lbs.) and occasionally you'll hook a big boy. Unfortunately it does take some hunting but usually you'll see a frigate bird or something that will give them away. Whatever you do don't fish near the Royal Red boat if you see him out there...you won't catch nuttin'.oke






esiparmorbanks, yaaaall ketchin or sleepin> kuback.


----------



## Chris V

I've caught blackfin fairly consistently at the 131 and the nipple but have only caught 1 YFT there (42lbs.). Ialso caughta juv. bluefin at the nipple 5 years ago.

In general if you want to target decent tuna you need to go to the spur, the rigs, lloyds ridge, etc.


----------



## gamefisherman

> *curtpcol (3/19/2009)*Downtime is right it is hit or miss at the 131 & Elbow but I think Gem Dandy caught a large Yellow Fin ateither the Elbow or 131 holeand wonfirst place tuna in the Pensacola BigGame Tourney many years ago. In fact he was in a 22' foot center consoleI believeI know it was a small boat competing against the big boys.I was there when he brought it to the dock .




Curt,

Good memory there. I believe that was 1992 or 1993. It was Gary Malone and Joel Asmar fishing Gary's 23' Seacraft with a single Mercury. That fish was north of 150 lb (153 I believe), but they caught it well south of the 131 - close to the Canyon as I recall in open water


----------



## Pair-a-Dice

Good call on the shrimp boat, if there is a shrimp boat cleaning the nets you can catch just about everything that swims in the gulf...


----------



## Gemdandy

That's right Curt, we caught a 153# and 110# for first and second place and lost another big one on the leader. All 3 bites were within a hundred yard areajust about 2 miles SE of the Elbow(marked on loran back then) and over a period of 3 hours. We never saw a fish break the surface. That wasbacl in the good ole days when you would often find school size yellowfin, 50 to 70# at the nipple, 131, and elbow and is you ever ventured as far as the spur it was almost gaurenteed yellowfin. I've got a lot of video of them skying all over the place, some jumping within 10' from the that 23' Seacraft. Wish it would get like that again!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Well one of the reasons I asked was that several years back (late 90's)on the way out to fish around the Antares/ Tenneco platform I saw a school of what must have been Blackfin in the area between the the two reefs. My brother and I saw a couple break the surfaceandknew they were too big to be bonita. We wererelatively new to off-shore fishing at the time and didn't figure it out until later. Recalling that, I figured that if the blackfin come in that close occasionally then maybe the yellowfin mightcome in close on occasion also under the right conditions.


----------



## Reel Rhythm

Never been to the 131,but now that I have the range, anyone give a guess as to approx.how

many NM from Pens Pass to there?

Thanks


----------



## Reel Rhythm

Thanks!


----------



## Nat

fairmore banks

has been retired.......


----------



## Xanadu

> *Nat (3/23/2009)*fairmore banks
> 
> 
> 
> has been retired.......






kuback?


----------



## LATERALINE

> *Xanadu (3/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Nat (3/23/2009)*fairmore banks
> 
> has been retired.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kuback?
Click to expand...

What??


----------



## Nat

> *Xanadu (3/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Nat (3/23/2009)*fairmore banks
> 
> has been retired.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kuback?
Click to expand...

The capt.has a strong accent, is that what he says on the radio ?

now at the helm of "Our Mother"

They bought it from Frankie Patti when the faremore banks had a terminal mechanical problem

Very few Royal Red boats still fishing


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer

The first tuna I ever caught was in 300ft of green water north of the nipple. Two years ago we hooked one in the same area that looked like it was 130+(when it flew out of the water eating the lure). I'm not saying I would go out there targeting yellowfin but you will see them out there sometimes, especially down around the dumping grounds.


----------

